# Earthquake in D.C. area



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Evidently we had an earthquake this morning.

What kind of watchdogs do we have? LOL Not even a tiny bark, not a peep!

We all slept through it. 

Fortunately there was no damage.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Isn't that really unusual? We occasionally have a mild one in Indiana from the New Madrid fault, and recently there was one in Canada that was felt in Indiana.....


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

They said it was only a 3.4.....not big enough for anyone to feel and whomever did it just felt like a large truck drove by.. 

Still I always heard stories about animals and pets being able to detect earthquakes and changes in weather before they happened... your neezers need their radars checked..


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm in So. MD and our doors on our entertainment center vibrated and I thought that was weird. It woke me up. They said people in Waldorf felt some vibration. 

Talking about dogs knowing the weather change, a good friend of mine in NC has a Maltese, Brie. Brie ran into the bathroom downstairs with no windows and my friend couldn't understand why. She wouldn't come out either after being called. Then in about 5 mins my friend heard a roaring sound and a tornado came through her subdivision. Tell me dogs don't know.....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We live in the heart of earthquake country and unless there's one that does serious shaking, rather than a rolling motion, and measures at least 5.5, Tori won't even lift her head to acknowledge them. When she does take notice, she will usually come to me to be picked up or she may bark, but that's about it.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

The newscasters here said that Californians would be laughing at our "earthquake".
But it was very unusual for this area.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

The New York Times reported that some dogs did bark. Lucky you with those deep sleepers!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Mine don't react to them either.


----------

